# Is There Any Good Reason To Not Use CL Breakers...



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

in the older non-CL breaker panels...?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

A siemens cl twin will not fit in a noncl loadcenter. A sqd qo wont either. Idk about the other stuff


----------

